
Microsoft copied its new Windows Package Manager from AppGet, claims developer - fortran77
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/28/21272964/microsoft-winget-windows-package-manager-appget-copied
======
dddddaviddddd
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23331287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23331287)

------
simonblack
_... Microsoft reaching out to him last year with interest in his work before
going quiet and then launching its own winget rival._

Same old Microsoft tactics. That's exactly what Microsoft did with Stac
Electronics' hard-drive compression software way, way back in the early 1990s.
They got Stac to show them the software, stopped negotiations, then brought
out their own DoubleSpace in MSDOS.

And people say that Microsoft is changed. Suckers!

